# substr8 for hard water



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I have 2 tanks set up on crushed granite & a coffee can of old well used potting soil and they have been like that for a few years. Can this make my water harder, change the ph or whatnot? Is there a clearcut good choice for hard waters?:smow:


----------

